# ¿quisiera saber como funciona el optointerruptor itr8102?



## Zettaextremo (Feb 2, 2008)

Quisiera saber como funciona el sensor itr 8102, tengo entendido que se conecta una resistencia a la pata colectora del emisor, mientras que en la salida del receptor infrarrojo se conecta otra resistencia y esa se conecta a su ves a un transistor, como no se nada de electrónica quisiera saber que valores podrían tener esas resistencias y que transistor me serviría, y como funciona este circuito para generar una salida 0 y una señal 1.

Gracias y espero sus respuestas con gusto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2008)

Esta seria una forma



Datasheet
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/1824697.pdf


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2008)

¿Por que no leen los datasheets?


----------



## Zettaextremo (Feb 3, 2008)

ok ok gracias por el diagrama, y es que no sabia de los datasheets pero supongo que cada componente debe tener uno, je ahora ya lo se, bueno gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## terryy (Dic 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta seria una forma
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 79955
> 
> ...



oye amigo fogonazo tengo una duda con mi proyecto resulta que hice mi programa en proteus para simular una cerradura electronica consta de un pic18f452 el cual al leer una entrada binaria (de 8bits) y una combinacion con sensores itr te abre el selonoide (en este caso un led verde) y si no es la entrada (de combinacion de estados logicos en sensores ) entonces en el lcd te despliega un msj de acceso restringido el gran problema que tengo es con mis sensores los conecte tal cual muestras en la imagen y nada mas nada que funcionan..... entonces note que al conectar un transistor a la salida del itr el estado logico se pone a uno (generando 5v) en pic cosa que si quito el transistor de complemento me manda un 0 (0.2v) al pic espero una ayuda pronto (pues lo tengo que entregar el prox lunes) saludos y gracias

perdon se me olvido aclarar que todo lo que estoy explicando es en fisico ya que en proteus corre bien.....


----------

